# How Can I Become A Sikh Scholar?



## Hardas Singh (Mar 2, 2009)

I have long tried to find a reliable source of information about how someone could become a scholar of Sikhism, but to no avail. What kind of degrees should I get if I wanted to become an expert on Sikhism. I was considering getting a masters in theology, and a bachelors in both history and linguistics, but the problem with that is most theology and history classes probably won't be focused on Sikhism.

Are there any colleges that offer legitimate degrees on Sikhism (theology, history, linguistics, counceling, etc)?

What exactly are the responsibilities involved in being a gyani? Some people use granthi and gyani interchangeably.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 2, 2009)

Satyadhi ji

Your question is great! I hope you get some helpful answers. I often wonder myself.


----------



## dalbirk (Mar 3, 2009)

Satyadhi Ji,
                 In my opinion , Sikh Missionary College , Ludhiana offers a two year Corrospondence course for those who r willing to learn about Sikhism sitting at their homes .It is an excellent course at the end of which you maybe ready as a preacher . Course fees is only Rs.130/ or so . Another three year regular course has been running for resident students . For more information click on the following :

Sikh Missionary College Correspondence Course


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 3, 2009)

satyadhi Ji,

you wrote:
What exactly are the r*esponsibilities* involved in being a gyani? Some people use granthi and gyani *interchangeably.* 

What do you mean by "responsibilities" ? Can you elaborate a bit further.
Or did you mean "requirements" ??

2. You are right the TWO - Granthi and Gyani are *not *the same thing.
    A "Granthi" can be a "Gyani"  or a PHD..or MSC.. Geologist...archelogist..nuclear scientist...or a Rocket Scientist...if he so wishes and has the time to study.....and a "Gyani can be a "Granthi"..IF he cant find any other suitable work....!!!

The interchangeable part of the equation has come about..because people *assume* a "Granthi" is always a Gyani..and the other way around. In fact to some..just about anyone from sevadaar who washes the dishes in the langgar (caretaker) to the laundry maid.. Gardener ...tabla player..paathee..tabla player..etc etc in a GURDWARA..is a "*GYANI JI*".......... In fact I saw some Bhiayyas who had recently converted to Sikhism being addressed a *GYANI JI*..when they couldnt even converse in proper Punjabi..... I am a GYANI but Not a Granthi. My late dad was a Granthi and a Gyani....poet..Misiionary..Preacher..Writer.......Gyani Kartar Singh was a politician..Gyani Zail Singh was President of India..Gyani Sher Singh was blind writer/Missionary....

3. GYANI as an Academic Degree is offered by Universities in Punjab. my own is from Punjab University Chandigarh..my Dads was from punjab University Simla....and my Grand dad's was from Punjab University Lahore. Basically the Course begins with a one year Budhimani Course and a second year Gyani Course. Six papers on Punjabi Language, Literature, drama, poetry, history, Gurbani are offered. I am not sure of present day requirements..they may have changed.:welcome:


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 3, 2009)

dalbirk said:


> Satyadhi Ji,
> In my opinion , Sikh Missionary College , Ludhiana offers a two year Corrospondence course for those who r willing to learn about Sikhism sitting at their homes .It is an excellent course at the end of which you maybe ready as a preacher . Course fees is only Rs.130/ or so . Another three year regular course has been running for resident students . For more information click on the following :
> 
> Sikh Missionary College Correspondence Course



dalbirk ji

You may be able to help with this question. I have known about Sikh Missionary College for some time. And another forum member tried to contact them to register. But no one responded and the emails he sent were always returned as Not Delivered. So I tried the same thing as an experiment to see what was going on and the same result. Emails Not Delivered. Has there been a problem in the past? Do you know? And was it fixed? I guess I should try again, but don't want to bother them as I am not going to register myself. They might consider my email a nuisance email. If you have some on-going contact with the college you might be able to find out if there was/is still a problem with email communication. Thank you.


----------



## gurvinder_janu (Mar 5, 2009)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh
Respected Jios

The contact numbers for Sikh Missionary College Ludhiana are
0161-5021815 and mobile number 099144-21815
Fax No.0161-6451305
Hope it may work.

Regards

Bhul chuk lai maafi ji


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2009)

Gurvinder ji

Having the phone numbers should be a real  help to people, especially candidates in India.


----------



## rahmat (Mar 5, 2009)

quick question...is there prestige attached to being a gyani..who gives this title out?
is it a status symbol...to show people ..or is it for one's own self satisfaction..


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2009)

rahmat said:


> quick question...is there prestige attached to being a gyani..who gives this title out?
> is it a status symbol...to show people ..or is it for one's own self satisfaction..



rahmat ji

I don't know about the prestige or status. But I recall that Gyani Jarnail ji explained that the title comes from a formal course of study.

3. GYANI as an Academic Degree is offered by Universities in Punjab. my own is from Punjab University Chandigarh..my Dads was from punjab University Simla....and my Grand dad's was from Punjab University Lahore. Basically the Course begins with a one year Budhimani Course and a second year Gyani Course. Six papers on Punjabi Language, Literature, drama, poetry, history, Gurbani are offered. I am not sure of present day requirements..they may have changed.:welcome:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 5, 2009)

rahmat said:


> quick question...is there prestige attached to being a gyani..who gives this title out?
> is it a status symbol...to show people ..or is it for one's own self satisfaction..



Rahmat Ji..
Please read my mail above again..quick answer is in plain sight.

Still just in case you are still not clear about it....here goes again.....*Gyani* is an ACADEMIC DEGREE...just like BA MA PHD MBBS MBBA etc etc etc.
I guess each individual knows whether its for prestige..satisfaction..earning..whatever...
Just like a there are "doctors" and DOCTORS..there are also "gyanis" and there are "Gyanis"...and "GYANIS"..and "GIANIS".... ???? GRANTHI is a Gurdwara CARETAKER - Sikhs DONT have PRIESTS ( High or Low ). So a GRANTHI can be  a "GYANI"..BA in MUSIC..MA in Philopshy..even a MBBS/MBBA/ACCI/PILOT/ASTRONAUT from NASA...and even recently converted Bhaiya from Bihar who is learning to speak Punjabi !! THAT is our SITUATION....SIKHS just dont care who is the CARETAKER of the SGGS !!! anybody will do . SAD but TRUE.:8-


----------

